# A/C not working



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Now usually I wouldn't use A/C at all cause it uses more gas, but lately it's been like 90 degrees out, while raining so I can't open the windows...and that makes for one hot ass car. My problem is though, when I push the A/C button the little light on the button doesn't even come on, and I get no cold air at all. Any solutions? I was thinking it might just need to be re-charged, but then I was wondering why the light wasn't coming on... Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Now usually I wouldn't use A/C at all cause it uses more gas, but lately it's been like 90 degrees out, while raining so I can't open the windows...and that makes for one hot ass car. My problem is though, when I push the A/C button the little light on the button doesn't even come on, and I get no cold air at all. Any solutions? I was thinking it might just need to be re-charged, but then I was wondering why the light wasn't coming on... Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


Check the 'heating/AC' fuse.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, wish I could say I thought of that in the first place, but I can't...I also wish I could say it fixed the problem, but it didn't. My dad looked at the compressor when I turned on the A/C and he said it didn't kick on. Any reasons that this wouldn't be kickin' on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Well, wish I could say I thought of that in the first place, but I can't...I also wish I could say it fixed the problem, but it didn't. My dad looked at the compressor when I turned on the A/C and he said it didn't kick on. Any reasons that this wouldn't be kickin' on?


Make sure there is enough refrigerant in the system. Also the magnetic clutch for the compressor may be bad.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Take the compressor off. No offense, but stop being such a pansy. :loser: Who cares if a little rain gets in your car from the windows? Its better than burning alive.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Zellx...you don't count in life...sorry I can't be cool like you and get the entire inside of my car wet for no reason, and get the passenger soaked...

To the other people that are actually being helpful, how do I go about checking the refrigerant level? And where is the "magnetic clutch" that you speak of located?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240luvr said:


> To the other people that are actually being helpful, how do I go about checking the refrigerant level? And where is the "magnetic clutch" that you speak of located?


To measure the refrigerant accurately, you need a 'high/low' gauge set; there's a high side test port and a low side test port in the A/C system. The proper amount of refrigerant to be in the system is measured by the amount of pressure that's present on the high side and the low side. If you're not familiar with how to do this, take the car to an A/C shop. There are very high pressures in the system and can be dangerous to your skin and especially to the eyes!

The magnetic clutch is mounted in the front part of the compressor; it is part of the pulley.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Zellx...you don't count in life...sorry I can't be cool like you and get the entire inside of my car wet for no reason, and get the passenger soaked...
> 
> To the other people that are actually being helpful, how do I go about checking the refrigerant level? And where is the "magnetic clutch" that you speak of located?



I deal with it. But I was just kidding. Tell me if you need another compressor. I can get you one for next to nothing.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I kinda figured you were just kidding... considering "you don't count in life" would've been a really shitty comeback, lol. All right, I'm gonna take it somewhere to get the levels checked and such, then I'll tell ya if I need a new one. Thanks again all.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

yo best bet is to check your refrigerant becuz its prolly low or has none in it. thats the reason your ac light isnt comin on. i have had the same type of problem with my 240 but i need to change out my a/c compressor. 

My a/c compressor knocks when i turn on my ac.Someone told me that maybe i have 2 much oil in my compressor or its breaking apart.So i bought a used ac compressor from a junkyard for 80 bucks. and i wanna change it myself but i have no clue.

Can anyone help me and let me know whut i have to do with my problem?

Sry 240luvr to put this on your thread but i didnt wanna open up another thread for the same type problem.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

cwrr226 said:


> yo best bet is to check your refrigerant becuz its prolly low or has none in it. thats the reason your ac light isnt comin on. i have had the same type of problem with my 240 but i need to change out my a/c compressor.
> 
> My a/c compressor knocks when i turn on my ac.Someone told me that maybe i have 2 much oil in my compressor or its breaking apart.So i bought a used ac compressor from a junkyard for 80 bucks. and i wanna change it myself but i have no clue.
> 
> ...




Has your A/C system been evacuated? If not, do that first. Then its 2 bolts for each of the two lines, then it's 4 bolts holding the compressor to the engine.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Has your A/C system been evacuated? If not, do that first. Then its 2 bolts for each of the two lines, then it's 4 bolts holding the compressor to the engine.


really i dont wanna mess with my old ac compressor i just wanna install my one i paid 80 bucks for.....how do i uninstall and install this one?? thanks neway :thumbup:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, replacing the a/c compressor is easy. It's pretty straight forward. Disconnect all the sensors, I think there are 2 of them. Then disconnect the 2 hoses, and then the 4 bolts that hold the compressor to the block. and that should be it.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Well, replacing the a/c compressor is easy. It's pretty straight forward. Disconnect all the sensors, I think there are 2 of them. Then disconnect the 2 hoses, and then the 4 bolts that hold the compressor to the block. and that should be it.


o ok so whut about add freon and vacuum stuff???


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Take it to a a/c shop. You have to be ASE certified to install R-12 and R-12 is expensive! Or you can go to autozone and ask them about R-134a conversion


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

240luvr said:


> Now usually I wouldn't use A/C at all cause it uses more gas, but lately it's been like 90 degrees out, while raining so I can't open the windows...and that makes for one hot ass car. My problem is though, when I push the A/C button the little light on the button doesn't even come on, and I get no cold air at all. Any solutions? I was thinking it might just need to be re-charged, but then I was wondering why the light wasn't coming on... Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


Well till you get your problem fixed which i know nothing about, if you are still running into the rain problem you could at least hit the button for the air from the outside of the car flow into your car, and that would probley help at least a little..........


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240drifter said:


> Well till you get your problem fixed which i know nothing about, if you are still running into the rain problem you could at least hit the button for the air from the outside of the car flow into your car, and that would probley help at least a little..........



or just wire a nitrous purge kit to your a/c vents....J/k.


----------



## Treglane (Jul 7, 2005)

240luvr said:


> I kinda figured you were just kidding... considering "you don't count in life" would've been a really shitty comeback, lol. All right, I'm gonna take it somewhere to get the levels checked and such, then I'll tell ya if I need a new one. Thanks again all.


First if you go to check your levels.....they may be low. But if im not mistaken ur car is a 1990. Anything before i think 95 has freeon in it. And thats gonna be a pain to find. They dont use it anymore. They us something else. Can't think of the name. Ill look it up and get back to everyone


----------



## d.russell (Jul 8, 2005)

Evacuation is a must when you open the A/C system to the atmosphere. It is the only way to remove the air, moisture, and remaining refrigerant in the system.

Changing the compressor is easy.. its just bolts and a belt. 

R12 is expensive and you have to have the ASE Refrigerant Recovery and Recycling License in order to purchase it. The license costs $15 and you can do it online. It is not the same as the A/C ASE(it is not A7). 

The best idea for anyone here is to take the car to a shop and have them recover whatever is in the system. Then you'll need a vacuum pump and a gauge set to pull a vacuum on it at home. Once you reach 27-30 in HG, let it sit for about 15 minutes. If the vacuum bleeds down at all you have a leak. The only way to find the leak will most likely be to put a partial charge in along with some fluorescent dye. Let the system run for a couple days until it stops functioning properly(which means that the refrigerant and the dye have leaked out). Then you get a blacklight and find the leak by inspecting all parts of the system.. the dye will glow. Replace whatever is leaking, pull a vacuum on the system again, and recharge the system.

R12 and R134 use different oil. You will have to empty the oil out of the system when/if you retrofit the system. There are cheap retrofit kits available that only replace the high and low side test ports. When you retrofit an r12 system, you will put back in 90% of the original charge. ie: if r12 was 2lbs, you'll put in 1.8 lbs of r134a. R134a runs at higher pressures.

if anyone has any specific questions, feel free to message me.


----------



## d.russell (Jul 8, 2005)

Treglane said:


> First if you go to check your levels.....they may be low. But if im not mistaken ur car is a 1990. Anything before i think 95 has freeon in it. And thats gonna be a pain to find. They dont use it anymore. They us something else. Can't think of the name. Ill look it up and get back to everyone


The transition from r12 to r134a began in 1992. All cars of the model year 1994, regardless of make, were required to have r134a.


----------



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

I don't know if you are still having a problem here but I just read your post so here are my thoughts. First of all does your AC work if you turn it on high? If so then the problem is easy to fix, however the name of the part is hard to remember. There is an air flow constrictor or some thing under the dash on the passenger side. You can get the part from your local dealer for about $20 and then once you pick it up you will be able to recognize it under the dash. Just get down on the floor look under the dash for a part that looks like what is in your hand then pop out the 4 screws that hold it in place, unplug it, plug in the ne one put the 4 screws back in and you are good to go!


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Check your pressure first. The AC Compressor will not kick on at all if there is no coolant pressure. 
I just had my system evacuated and retro it to 134A. System works fine now. Just doesn't seem quite as cold as R12.


----------

